# Porsche's actual latest abomination!



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

This is Porche's actual latest abomination! Pretty impressive 

http://flash.porsche.com/microsite/911g ... ialguest=0

D


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Quite the contrary, that's sex on wheels.

If only i was skilled enough to enjoy such a car. Truly as they're known, "a widow maker".


----------



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

Lovely but my thoughts are the same - I would kill myself in that.

I'm safer on my bike I reckon.


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

...obviously I was being sarcastic! AWESOME!! - Would love a go just to feel the raw power but they could have the keys back as I've got a lot more to live and give at 34! :lol:

D


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Not that this detracts from the car in any way, but as it pulls out of the hangar and turns right, the left hand side of it is hit by light.

It looks like it's covered in swirls.


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

Kell said:


> Not that this detracts from the car in any way, but as it pulls out of the hangar and turns right, the left hand side of it is hit by light.
> 
> It looks like it's covered in swirls.


...I noticed that, looks like it could do with a damn good scrub! Hardly appeals to the 'polishers' out there I guess! :roll:

D


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

W
O
W

I want one. Let me rephrase that....I want 6 lucky numbers this Saturday  8)


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

I'm looking forward to the reviews, if anyone dare drive it. lol


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

ResB said:


> I'm looking forward to the reviews, if anyone dare drive it. lol


I'll volunteer for it.....I'll send you the review through a Spiritual Medium  :wink:


----------



## tehdarkstar (Jul 24, 2006)

WOW... 530 bhp at 6500 RPM, 650 Nm from 2200 to 4500 RPM, 368 bhp/tonne... I can't imagine how that feels in a big straigh with the right foot glued to the ground! Respect required...


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

amazing!


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

I'd take that any day over an F430

Absolutely awesome!!


----------



## tehdarkstar (Jul 24, 2006)

jam said:


> I'd take that any day over an F430
> 
> Absolutely awesome!!


I'm not sure I would use it on public roads, though... That is a car that if you don't keep on top of it, it will kill you.


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

tehdarkstar said:


> ...if you don't keep on top of it, it will kill you.


You're probably right, not a bad way to go though 8)


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

[email protected] Cadiff Porsche today and they have 3 already ordered and I'm invited to the launch so I'll get my hands on it but at Â£131k not too sure I'll be able to stretch that far! 

D


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

love it..(even though i'm not a porsche fan)

But that rear spoiler is a bit of an over kill.. i could have designed an nicer one.. :?


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

I don't go much on the slats - but know why they are there.

I wonder if it is tamed any over the last 996 GT2 which had a reputation of biting back? Suspect that PASM will smooth the outer edges.

Doubtless an R8 will be faster :wink: but I am also intrigued to see what the Porsche launch control can do off the line compared to 4wd brutality. 911 never short on traction so it will be interesting.

The twin test with the 500hp f430 lightweight CS will be a good read.

Â£130K not bad value comparitively. A definate 3rd 4th car for the well funded enthusiast.

Cool. 8)


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

JAAYDE said:


> But that rear spoiler is a bit of an over kill..


...not at 204mph it ain't - these cars aren't for doing donuts around Sainsbury's car park! :roll:

Truly a race car for the road...

D


----------



## PDW (Jul 6, 2007)

Seriously nice but I would still prefer a Ferrari for that sort of money. I suppose you would have to test drive both - what a hardship !!


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

V6 TT said:


> JAAYDE said:
> 
> 
> > But that rear spoiler is a bit of an over kill..
> ...


I know, that but its still horrible..


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

JAAYDE said:


> V6 TT said:
> 
> 
> > JAAYDE said:
> ...


'overkill' = 'horrible'? :roll: ...either way keep away from it as I think this 997 bites! :wink:

D


----------

